# Yjtoy.net



## MasakitChan (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.yjtoy.net/cn/

They seem to be selling some YUGAs. I know they are. Because all throughout the philippines they're selling these cubes, in every corner piece of a YUGA-like cube here their site is embedded(whatever you describe that). Their plastic seems soft and their screws are exactly the type D's screws (And also Diansheng cubes' screws). What bothers me is that its plastic is too soft and it pops a lot the longer it is used.

Now I have to know what are the real characteristics of a type D that C4Y sells are. I have to see the differences and then tell if type Ds are really good.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 8, 2008)

I was trying to find this site because on the inside of a type d there was yitoy.net.


----------



## MasakitChan (Jun 8, 2008)

A... C4Y one?


----------



## blah (Jun 8, 2008)

stefan pochmann once said he saw a hitoy.net on his white type d i think. i think this is the website.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 9, 2008)

lol i chanced upon this web and told everyone on C4U,cuz my corner cover came out.but i think people already knew it before me?


----------



## velcro (Jun 11, 2008)

I ther another link to this site Because it doesnt work for me?


----------

